# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  Scripting arbitrary vb6 applications

## dz32

This article may be of interest to people here:

Gain script access to any compiled Visual Basic 6 executable. Accomplished by instrumentation of the runtime and utilizing design features of the language. 

https://decoded.avast.io/davidzimmer...-applications/

In other unrelated news, if you were ever interested in how vb6 lays out form controls and their properties, there is a new paper on that as well:

http://sandsprite.com/blogs/files/Pa...m_Controls.pdf

and related video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy3QQWoQdLM

----------


## SearchingDataOnly

Very useful information

----------

